# The spider thing looks cool.



## Stitch (Oct 23, 2007)

That is all.


----------



## Scott (Oct 23, 2007)

Before opening this thread I thought to myself "Am I gonna have to press F5 for this?"


Turns out that yes, yes I did.


----------



## Stitch (Oct 23, 2007)

Shut up and agree about the awesomeness.


----------



## Apophis (Oct 23, 2007)

I agree  What I won


----------



## Psychoface (Oct 23, 2007)

yeah its fucking awesome


----------



## poisonelvis (Oct 23, 2007)

it's so awesome,it's scary


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 23, 2007)

Wish i could see it.


----------



## Scott (Oct 23, 2007)

That's what you get for making fun of lefties


----------



## Desecrated (Oct 23, 2007)

Scott said:


> Before opening this thread I thought to myself "Am I gonna have to press F5 for this?"
> 
> 
> Turns out that yes, yes I did.



Thanks, never know that worked.


----------



## amonb (Oct 23, 2007)

I only have one question... why?


----------



## TomAwesome (Oct 23, 2007)

Edit: Nevermind, I see it now.


----------



## Scott (Oct 23, 2007)

You pressed F5 didn't you?

Yeah you did


----------



## Stitch (Oct 23, 2007)

Why not?


----------



## amonb (Oct 23, 2007)

Fair 'nuff


----------



## TomAwesome (Oct 23, 2007)

Scott said:


> You pressed F5 didn't you?
> 
> Yeah you did



Yes I did


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 24, 2007)

i can't see anything you fucking fuck!!!


----------



## TomAwesome (Oct 24, 2007)

^ It's not something he posted a picture of or anything, it's the ss.org logo on the top left.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 24, 2007)

Ah...


----------



## bostjan (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 24, 2007)

F5 didn't do anything?


----------



## Chris (Oct 24, 2007)

CTRL-F5 for a full refresh. Someone asks that question every single time I change to a holiday logo.


----------



## Chris (Oct 24, 2007)

amonb said:


> I only have one question... why?



Halloween.


----------



## Stitch (Oct 24, 2007)

You guys all suck.

Stop whinging about your computer illiteracy, and tell Chris how cool it is.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Oct 24, 2007)

Nice job on the logo


----------

